# Ltft is using fake pings and then cancels ride



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

You accept and then 30 seconds later "rider cancels".

Lyft does this when you got a sticky surge at the airport and took an Uber ride. Then later away from airport when you try to use it on a ride, they ping you with a fake ride that then immediately cancels and you lose your surge. Have had this happen now MANY times...F Lyft and their BS games!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DDW said:


> Lyft does this when you got a sticky surge at the airport and took an Uber ride.


Lyft has no idea if you accepted an Uber ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Um, er, ah, ahem. Oh, never mind. There are no words.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Lyft has no idea if you accepted an Uber ride.


False. Both companies spy on each other’s apps.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Lyft has no idea if you accepted an Uber ride.


The apps spy, but even if they didn't, it would be simple deduction that you are in the airport queue with a nice surge and then you just suddenly leave without a Lyft ride?

No wonder U/L get away with their games they play with drivers.... doesn't take much to outsmart/game them.....


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

May H. said:


> False. Both companies spy on each other’s apps.


Yep.....and the apps spy on you and all your non RS activities in an attempt to build a habit and psychological profile on you so that the AI algorithm knows how to game you better....anybody who doesn't realize this is a damn fool and I would love to play poker with them.

They do the same to pax...

This makes a good case for having a separate RS phone that is OFF unless doing rides...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

May H. said:


> False. Both companies spy on each other’s apps.


Wrong. I used to be under the same impression. Now I use each app on seperate phones. Same shit still occurs as before.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I think that giving Uber or Lyft credit for that sophisticated an algo is giving their dunderhead programmers a little too much credit. I could be wrong, but there are a lot of better explanation to be had before you get to thinking the algo is that smart.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Wrong. I used to be under the same impression. Now I use each app on seperate phones. Same shit still occurs as before.


No, Right. They have your GPS info....at TNC Lot, them to terminal, then somewhere away from airport....pretty obvious....they know EXACTLY what you just did....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DDW said:


> No, Right. They have your GPS info....at TNC Lot, them to terminal, then somewhere away from airport....pretty obvious....they know EXACTLY what you just did....


If so, IDGF! Why? Because I learned long ago to screw U/L over as much as possible, each and every shift. The best app is your brain. Use it to your advantage. 👊💪


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I have never lost a Lyft PPZ after a pax cancellation. In fact, when I turn off the the app prior to a pax cancellation, that sticky PPZ is waiting for me when I turn the app back on -- even if it's the next day.


----------

